# Pooch Test - Preggers?



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

I though I might put this in this section, as I am very much a Beginner goat owner. 

Ever since the breeder told us there might be one of our does that had an "oops" breeding, I have been researching the pooch test. I believe the image below indicates that the doe is indeed preggers. She is also bagging up. Fortunately, the breeder know who the culprit buck was.

If you concur with my conclusion, about how far along do you think she is? If you do not concur, tell me gently. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does look pregnant. They usually start bagging up a month prior to kidding. There is no way to tell when she will kid. Her vulva is pretty swollen though, how long has it been like that?


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> She does look pregnant. They usually start bagging up a month prior to kidding. There is no way to tell when she will kid. Her vulva is pretty swollen though, how long has it been like that?


A couple of weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely looks pregnant. When did you get her? Did the previous owner tell you what date(s) she could have been bred?


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Definitely looks pregnant. When did you get her? Did the previous owner tell you what date(s) she could have been bred?


He thought it was a possibility, but she wasn't showing when I picked her up. He is looking up his records for when the buck jumped the fence. At least we know who the buck is.

We have had her for about 9-10 weeks.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Definitely pregnant! Can you feel the kids on her right side?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If she's a first timer, I'd say she's due within a month, maybe closer to a couple weeks.


----------

